# Wacom Pen/Tablet and Blurb



## Nige' (Mar 5, 2017)

G'day Folks [and especially Victoria, given I locked my mouse away! ]

I'm going mildly insane here ... trying to use all new software and hardware, including the Wacom tablet/pen. And I'm encountering a really frustrating problem in Blurb, which hopefully someone can suggest a workaround for ... uh, that doesn't involve reaching for the mouse again!

If I click on a text box in Blurb with the mouse [even from within the drawer! Ahem], the text box is highlighted and all remains rock steady - as you would want it to be. You can then add, edit, amend, etc. But when I use the pen - either by placing it [effectively a single-click] in the text box, or hovering above [single-click with the lower pen/button], the text box is highlighted but, maddeningly, always ALWAYS moves. Only a little bit, but it's a constant battle. 

Any potential solutions/suggestions from seasoned Wacom pen/tablet users most welcome!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi Nige'

It could be that Blurb has a bug/conflict with the driver. Bugs happen. Lightroom's tone curve's been known to have issues with the Wacom driver too, so you are allowed to take the mouse out when you encounter such an issue.


----------



## Nige' (Mar 7, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Nige'
> 
> It could be that Blurb has a bug/conflict with the driver. Bugs happen. Lightroom's tone curve's been known to have issues with the Wacom driver too, so you are allowed to take the mouse out when you encounter such an issue.



Well, when I say ... I locked it away ... uh, I meant inside a metal trunk and thrown off the pier.  

I've advised Wacom. I'll update if I get anything back from them.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 8, 2017)

LOL  I don't have a mouse around any more at all. I have to borrow one when I need to test something needing a mouse! I do keep a trackpad around though. If your Wacom is one of those touch models, you might find the touch control works fine when the pen doesn't.


----------

